# anyone seeing pre-rut signs?



## bigbrad123 (Dec 22, 2005)

Anyone else seeing any pre-rut rubbing and/or scraping going on yet? I saw my first rub on a small tree the other day that looked very fresh along the edge of a corn field where I hunt. Didn't see any other signs though.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Lots of rubs,a few scrapes.


----------

